# Update on my WF lutino pearl female & WF pearl male



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are currently sitting so well on 3 eggs (possibly 4) as I do not want to disturb them to much  momma sits all night & comes out periodically throughout the day to eat but she will call for Spike to come in & take over before she leaves the box!! I have no idea if the eggs are fertile but I can actually check them today if I wanted to as she's been sitting since Saturday when she laid egg # 1.. so although I wouldn't be able to tell if all eggs were fertile I could check... but I'm going to leave them alone  this pair will make beautiful WF pearl babies & if Spike is split to anything (I'm secretly hoping he's split lutino as they would produce wf lutino pearls of both sex


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

How exciting! I hope they are fertile!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

me to congrats!! be careful breeding them again, like to like is not suggested in breeding, but if these guys turn out good, you should be fine!
Good luck! i can't WAIT to see babies~!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> me to congrats!! be careful breeding them again, like to like is not suggested in breeding, but if these guys turn out good, you should be fine!
> Good luck! i can't WAIT to see babies~!


Yes u hadnt intended on these two but they had other ideas  moms parents are pearl and dad is pearl split WF lutino


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She is now sitting proudly on 4 eggs she gets up and won't leave the box until she calls put to spike and he takes over


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunds like they are being such good parents-to-be.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are spike the daddy is taking fatherhood very serious and gives me the evil eye when I look at him in the box lol!! Aphrodite won't budge either they're great parents to be let's keep it that way


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

5 eggs!!! Atleast 2 fertile!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Can we see parent pics? OOOOH!!! babies soon!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> Can we see parent pics? OOOOH!!! babies soon!


Parents are in the picture section under spike and Aphrodite  Aphrodite is WF lutino pearl daddy WF pearl other possible unknown splits


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures of the parents to be *

As of yesterday we were at 5 eggs and atleast 2 fertile!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

woo hoo!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

The first clutch is the hardest to wait for...lol


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't wait to find out if spike has any hidden splits!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

You may get some Albinos if he is split to lutino!! both males and females! good luck with that, they are so pretty! still can't wait to see babies!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I just noticed that your hen has dark eyes with red in them, is this true? do you have any pics of them without flash? She may be a clear pied and not lutino..
I just realized that, what were her parents may i ask?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She's defintley WF lutino pearl split pied her daddy was a WF pearl pied split lutino and mom was cinnamon pearl pied split WF and Aphrodite is WF lutino pearl split pied and possibly split lutino


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

4 out of the 5 eggs so far are fertile! Last egg was just laid on Saturday so to early!!!  how exciting


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful news!! Here's hoping you have a nice big clutch!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you me too!!!  4 fertile eggs for sure!! Last egg candled this morning is still casting yellow.. So I believe this egg not to be fertile but I will keep it in the box for the babies and hey maybe a surprise hatch


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

All 5 eggs are fertile!!!! I'm so excited to see these babies hatch!! First time parents and they are doing amazing!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! I hope you post lots of pics of the babies! I LOOVVVEE baby pictures!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!
Pictures pictures once they hatch pictures!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I will defintley post pictures once they hatch and I actually get to the computer first egg is 4 days last egg is 7 days


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

First egg is 15 days getting close then 13, 11, 9 & 7  parents are sitting so well!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Today is day 16 of incubation mom and dad are sitting so well Spike is pacing the cage chirping... He must be preparing himself


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

First baby is born both parents are very protective but what I can see is little white fuzz!!  other then that I'm dying to find out if a get a surprise WF lutino pearl  especially since I will be keeping one from this clutch!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures as promised *

Here is the little guy or girl  parents being very protective which is great!! Came in and saw baby tucked under I got the parents out to mist them alittle and the got right back in with baby 

Enjoy (excuse Spike and his "Dirty" face he's apparently a very messy eater as he stays this way!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Last picture of WF baby born yesterday *

Last picture enjoy


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

AAH! babies!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> AAH! babies!!!


1 hatched 4 to go (2nd baby is 18 days so if it follows in its siblings ways it should hatch tomorrow ) then 16, 14 and 12


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Baby # 2 has arrived will post pictures tomorrow  of course another WF


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Picture of both the wf babies*



angelmommy24 said:


> Baby # 2 has arrived will post pictures tomorrow  of course another WF


Here is a picture of the 2nd baby hatched- (the oldest is 2 days born Wednesday 2nd baby born last night) in the picture it looks like something is on the oldest baby but I checked the baby out and he or she is just fine, I think maybe from the mom getting up off the baby she left something behind


Enjoy the picture  2 little white fuzzies


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*1 more picture for today *



angelmommy24 said:


> Here is a picture of the 2nd baby hatched- (the oldest is 2 days born Wednesday 2nd baby born last night) in the picture it looks like something is on the oldest baby but I checked the baby out and he or she is just fine, I think maybe from the mom getting up off the baby she left something behind
> 
> 
> Enjoy the picture  2 little white fuzzies


My husband was giving momma & daddy food and water & was able to sneak a peak.. so of course he took a picture baby pictured is the oldest 2 days old and super fuzzy~  

Enjoy (momma is hiding baby #2 under her) And look at my Aphrodite Crest all curled up she looks like she either took a curling iron to it or a flat iron


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They both look good. The older baby looks like it might have had some food stuck to it's back and when the parents removed it also pulled out a patch of down.

*baby pictured is the oldest 2 days old and super fuzzy~ *
-------------------------

That is a good observation. I learned to keep an eye on the down for the first few days after hatch. April, I am using/posting one of your pix's I saved, for reference. When the down gets a wet stringy look it can be a signal of a problem developing such as yeast.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks sussane!! I check on the babies everyday momma doesn't like it to much but as long as daddy is out of the box I can check


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Since this is there first clutch and have 5 fertile eggs I want them to raise them I plan on handling them and assist feedings if absolutely necessary


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I wanted to update everyone were at 3 little WF hatched 2 to go!  this is there first clutch and I must say they're doing amazing!!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Good stuff! Look forward to seeing more pics. It's all very exciting. I'm yet to get an egg out of either of my pairs, still patiently waiting


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures as promised *

Pictures as promised of my now 3 little WF babies 

Enjoy!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Last Picture *

OK last one for the day (Unless of course I come home and find baby #4 has hatched.. babies hatch dates are as followed
6/13
6/14 
and last baby I believe hatched yesterday possibly Friday evening 
6/16


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely little fuzzies!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

angelmommy24 said:


> OK last one for the day (Unless of course I come home and find baby #4 has hatched.. babies hatch dates are as followed
> 6/13
> 6/14
> and last baby I believe hatched yesterday possibly Friday evening
> ...


Ours are all hatching at the same time. All of mine have hatched... the hatched dates are
6/12, 6/13, 6/15, and 6/17


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> Ours are all hatching at the same time. All of mine have hatched... the hatched dates are
> 6/12, 6/13, 6/15, and 6/17


I've got 2 more to hatch


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Close up pictures of babies*



roxy culver said:


> Lovely little fuzzies!!!


Roxy I was able to get the close up of the youngest baby born just yesterday  and a group shot... what do you think??? WF Cinnamon? WF Normal? or WF Lutino??


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Resized Picture*

I tried to resize the face shot... hope this works


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a normal WF.  Could be a WF pearl.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> Looks like a normal WF.  Could be a WF pearl.


Thanks crystal


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Last 2 babies should be hatching today they both have pip marks going around I will monitor as I know they both started to pip yesterday


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, hard to tell, if there is a red center I would say wf cinnamon for sure. Wont be able to tell pearl or not til baby gets feathers. Not lutino though, trust me you would know that one for sure!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Hmm, hard to tell, if there is a red center I would say wf cinnamon for sure. Wont be able to tell pearl or not til baby gets feathers. Not lutino though, trust me you would know that one for sure!!!



Oldest baby is starting to get light black on wings growing in white everywhere else . Does this mean anything? 2nd baby is still all white, 3rd all white and of course last baby appears to possibly be a WF lutino


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like the oldest baby might be heavy pied. Pictures would help.


----------

